# Get Rich or Die Trying



## Diakonos (Nov 15, 2005)

I saw this movie over the weekend (very entertaining).  Since this flick is suppose to be 75% biographical, I tried to figure out who the characters in this film were supposed to represent in real life as I was watching it.  Of course some characters were easy to figure out.  50 Cent was obviously represented Marcus (played by 50 Cent).  I also believe that Ja Rule was represented by Dangerous (the rival rapper played by Michael Miller).   

Has anyone else seen this movie?  If so, help me figure out the following?

Who was Majestic (played by Adewale Akinnuoye) supposed to represent?

Who was Bama (played by Terrence Howard) supposed to represent?  Was he supposed to a member of the G-unit (Lloyd Banks, Tony Yayo)?

Who was Levar (played by Bill Dukes) supposed to represent?  Also, did you get the impression that Levar was Marcus??? father?

Who was Odell (played by Russell Hornsby) supposed to represent?

All of these characters were involved in serious criminal activity.  I wondered throughout the movie how much of it was fact, and how much of it was fiction?


----------



## clemson357 (Nov 16, 2005)

sorry, I am not interested in trash-culture.


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 16, 2005)

It probably all bullshit. It just adds to his whole gansta image he has


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 16, 2005)

What's so special about him, that he deserves to have a movie made about his (fake) life?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 16, 2005)

Same reason Eminem did, people care.  Maybe not you, but some do.  I personally don't, but see the appeal to some.


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 16, 2005)

the movie will flop at the box office 


He is a laughable character...He'll be lucky if the movie will even get close to barbershop status.


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 16, 2005)

Movie looks awful.  I like some urban films.  They just don't make them like they used too.  Eminem ruined with that horrible film "8 Mile".  I like the older films: Juice, Boys in the Hood, Menace to Society, New Jack City now they were great movies.  Get Rich or Die Trying, Nigga please.


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 16, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Same reason Eminem did, people care. Maybe not you, but some do. I personally don't, but see the appeal to some.


 Dale what about your move "Get sodomized or die trying" ?


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 16, 2005)

speaking of 8 mile...anyone who has lived in or near the D know 8mi is a hang out spot...a cruising street (8 and Gratiot).  


THat movie played it out to be tough and ghetto.  Its not!


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 16, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Same reason Eminem did, people care.  Maybe not you, but some do.  I personally don't, but see the appeal to some.




Personally I think Eminem is better at his "profession," but I agree that there is nothing special about him either.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 16, 2005)

I like movies like Purple Rain and 8 Mile about a talented artist and where their inspiration came from, but 50 Cents is not as good of an artist that he deserves his own SEMI-Autobiographical movie, this will go down like Mariah Carey's _Glitter._


----------



## god hand (Nov 16, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> sorry, I am not interested in trash-culture.


Your sooooo right! Instead lets watch this!


----------



## god hand (Nov 16, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Dale what about your move "Get sodomized or die trying" ?


HAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHA!


----------



## god hand (Nov 16, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Personally I think Eminem is better at his "profession," but I agree that there is nothing special about him either.


Eminem and 50 Cent where both found by Dr. Dre. Eminem is inspiration to millions of crackers out there


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 16, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Eminem and 50 Cent where both found by Dr. Dre. Eminem is inspiration to millions of crackers out there


 And you're an embarassment to millions of darkies out there


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 16, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Your sooooo right! Instead lets watch this!


 


 



 OK i guess you have to be greek to like this one


----------



## GFR (Nov 16, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Your sooooo right! Instead lets watch this!


That was a great movie......I have it on DVD


Bitch


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 16, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> That was a great movie......I have it on DVD
> 
> 
> Bitch


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 16, 2005)

For how gansta he is he sure sold out and became a sll media hype


----------



## carlito cool (Nov 16, 2005)

don't be a Menace   is the best hood movie ever made


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 16, 2005)

50 mumbles his lyrics.  It sounds like he's about to fall asleep when he's rapping.


----------



## Skate67 (Nov 16, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> He'll be lucky if the movie will even get close to barbershop status.



Me and my ex-gf rented Barbershop 2.  It's the only movie ive ever turned off in the middle and returned to the video store out of pure disgust. 

What a brutal movie.


----------



## Skate67 (Nov 16, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> 50 mumbles his lyrics.  It sounds like he's about to fall asleep when he's rapping.



  So true.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 16, 2005)

ST240 said:
			
		

> Me and my ex-gf rented Barbershop 2. It's the only movie ive ever turned off in the middle and returned to the video store out of pure disgust.
> 
> What a brutal movie.


How so?


----------



## maniclion (Nov 16, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> 50 mumbles his lyrics.  It sounds like he's about to fall asleep when he's rapping.


That's why I call him Mush Mouf, he should take his horse toofed dentures out when he raps so it's not so muffled.


----------



## god hand (Nov 16, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> And you're an embarassment to millions of darkies out there


No because they are the same if not worse


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> How so?


It sucked, and Frederick the Entertainer is overrated in my opinion. I mean he is OK but I don't think he is leading man material.
Ice= worst actor ever.
I think Chris Tucker is funnier than Frederick.


I don't think 50 cent is as good as they make him out to be....I wonder if the recent Payola scam had anything to do with his popularity.


----------



## KentDog (Nov 16, 2005)

50 Cent (rapper) is fake. Do a search for the real 50 Cent who was a real life thug who really got shot 9 times and walked around wearing a bulletproof vest. This guy was supposedly a huge badass. He would walk down a block in broad daylight robbing every single store in a row. He ultimately got betrayed and murdered by a close friend. The rapper promised to give the real 50 Cent's family some money for assuming his nickname but he never did.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 16, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> It sucked, and Frederick the Entertainer is overrated in my opinion. I mean he is OK but I don't think he is leading man material.
> Ice= worst actor ever.
> I think Chris Tucker is funnier than Frederick.
> 
> ...




Shutup Whiteboy!


----------



## GFR (Nov 16, 2005)

KentDog said:
			
		

> 50 Cent (rapper) is fake. Do a search for the real 50 Cent who was a real life thug who really got shot 9 times and walked around wearing a bulletproof vest. This guy was supposedly a huge badass. He would walk down a block in broad daylight robbing every single store in a row. He ultimately got betrayed and murdered by a close friend. The rapper promised to give the real 50 Cent's family some money for assuming his nickname but he never did.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Shutup Whiteboy!


Entertainment should not have a color barrier. 


Pussy!


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 16, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Entertainment should not have a color barrier.
> 
> 
> Pussy!




Shutup... ompa lumpa!


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 16, 2005)

colours,,,,, colours coulours,,,,,,,,,,that was the best hood movie,,,50cent is a fag,,if i ever see him in real life im gonna kick his ass,,and make him say that he sucked ja rules cock


----------



## GFR (Nov 16, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Shutup... ompa lumpa!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Shutup... ompa lumpa!


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 16, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey BigDyl, who is that in your avatar?


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 16, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Hey BigDyl, who is that in your avatar?




It's me.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2005)

Just as I suspected........your hideous.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 16, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Just as I suspected........your hideous.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

>


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 16, 2005)

Isn't it that fag from Donnie Darko with a fag ninja mask on?


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 16, 2005)

KentDog said:
			
		

> 50 Cent (rapper) is fake. Do a search for the real 50 Cent who was a real life thug who really got shot 9 times and walked around wearing a bulletproof vest. This guy was supposedly a huge badass. He would walk down a block in broad daylight robbing every single store in a row. He ultimately got betrayed and murdered by a close friend. The rapper promised to give the real 50 Cent's family some money for assuming his nickname but he never did.


http://64.233.161.104/search?q=cache:rA58GyLZnHsJ:en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kelvin_Martin+Kelvin+%2250+cent%22+Martin&hl=en


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Isn't it that fag from Donnie Darko with a fag ninja mask on?


----------



## MyK (Nov 16, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


In this picture Bigdyl "aka ninja Emo" finally meets his idol Donnie Darko.


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Nov 17, 2005)

a picture of a blond girl who wishes she was like min0 lee


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 17, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> In this picture Bigdyl "aka ninja Emo" finally meets his idol Donnie Darko.


----------



## clemson357 (Nov 17, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Your sooooo right! Instead lets watch this!




I didn't watch that either.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 17, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Your sooooo right! Instead lets watch this!



I knew god hand liked Greek.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 17, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>




Thats me on the left before i gained 70 solid LB's of mass.   


Gotta love CellTech.


----------



## Skate67 (Nov 17, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Gotta love CellTech.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 18, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> a picture of a blond girl who wishes she was like min0 lee


:  :


----------

